# Scientific Doomsday: Ways the World Could Actually End



## qubit (Jan 17, 2012)

Any one of these could happen on December 21st! 







Supervolcano

Asteroid Accident

Comet Collision

Algal Apocalypse

Killer Contagion

Suicidal Supernova

Orbital Obliteration (my favourite)

Solar Slaughter

Read about all these lovelies at wired.com!


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 17, 2012)

My favorite one is the Algal Apocalypse because its so preposterous and I hadnt heard it before.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 17, 2012)

It didn't list the most likely candidate, at least from the perspective of the Mayans: cosmic radition originating from the center of our galaxy, Sagittarius A*.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2012)

go calculate the odds of these things happening and you'll see it's bs.

aliens invading our planet is more likely than most of those


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2012)

Destruction by its inhabitants seems more likely.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 17, 2012)

A.I.   ah-oh i think it was eavesdropping....


----------



## Drone (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm not worried. Duke will save us.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 19, 2012)

wheres the nukes?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 19, 2012)

We'll probably cock-up some GM crop, or over-pesticide so we get toxin resistant antlions, or a DNA'd insect breeds like crazy, which will havok our food chain. And we'll finally regret each small-step that seemed OK at the time but collectively destabilizes our ecology beyond a critical point where it goes pear shaped very quickly. Save the bees! Bury tins of baked beans in strategic locations!


----------



## The_Ish (Jan 20, 2012)

*Suicidal* supernova? That's like saying "This type of explosive explodes!"


----------

